

Filter and Visualize Data in Seconds with Silk - salar
http://thenextweb.com/eu/2011/04/28/filter-and-visualize-data-in-seconds-with-silk/

======
dons
Why they use Haskell: <http://blog.typlab.com/2009/09/why-we-use-haskell/>

~~~
losvedir
The link gives a good overview of some of the standard benefits of Haskell --
purity, higher order functions, etc.

What I would really like to see is how Haskell has benefitted them, as it
relates to their particular problem domain. The reasons given above are
generic enough that any start-up could choose to use Haskell and then make
this blog post.

To be fair, the article does give two specific reasons:

    
    
      * Modeling programs based on what values are, instead of what bits to move where, is much closer to the way we think.
    
      * Two of us (me and Sebas) are enrolled in the Software Technology master program at Utrecht University, where we often use the programming language Haskell.
    

Those are good reasons for them to use Haskell - it's what they're used to,
and how they think - but not so compelling to someone else evaluating what to
use.

------
aristidb
The video is pretty funny, but also somewhat confusing. What's the primary
function? Editor? Wiki? Data web search?

------
emmett
I don't want to find prime ministers born before 1955 with backgrounds in
anything.

Usually when I'm visualizing information, it's at work. I want a tool that
lets me pull data in from my database, from news aggregators, from emails, and
visualize that. Why must ever neat visualization tool be consumer focused? I
don't think the market is there, but I _know_ it is for people at work.

~~~
clistctrl
My last company made that tool. Their business model was setup around
providing custom implementations. (The tool will get you 90% of the way there,
they consulted the other 10%)

